# Tilly 4 month old Seal tabby Tonkinese???????



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

TILLY - 4 months old seal tabby point (Tonkinese ??)

This dear little girl has been suffering for a while. She arrived at our door late on Sunday evening after her owner realised she was in trouble and couldnt afford to get her to the vets.

We have got her on antibiotics and eye drops and she has had a steroid injection .
Tilly has rubbed all the hair off of her eyes herself as they were so sore and itchy.
After treatment, her eyes are now wide open and not running and sticky anymore
and the hair will now start growing back.

She has the sweetest nature and in a few weeks will be looking for a family home with lots of cuddles

She loves to play and would be fine with other dogs and cats.

We hope she will be well enough to be neutered and start her vaccinations in a couple of weeks










If anyone is interested in homing her please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about her from The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This Girlie has a possible home depending on home check


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------

